# Couple of Meals



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Yesterday while on a trout fishing trip I stopped of at The Troll Tavern in Helen GA to eat some lunch. Man! Good eats!










Then tonight my sweet wife fixed country style ribs in Coke and ketchup.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

When I lived in Atlanta, My girlfriend at the time would go up there on weekends and she would do all the shops while I trout fished in front of the troll tavern. Great place !!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Those veggies look especially good. Hard to find restaurants that serve fresh stuff anymore. I liked Baileys Farmers Market when they had the back of the market as a restaurant.


----------

